# Suggestions for Cheap-ish Speedlight Flash



## Jettatore (Mar 22, 2012)

I need a cheap-ish speedlight style flash. I'm currently thinking Speedlite 430EX II re-furb/used if the price is close to $200-ish. I don't want to spend much more for this unit, prefer to spend even less, I do not mind going generic brand if the quality/usability works well enough.

Uses are two-fold. Want it attached to my secondary camera for Wedding and Event photography (so reasonable refresh time is somewhat important) - main camera will have it's own flash and a different lens setup.

Other primary use is on a custom macro set-up for my personal photography endeavours. I'm going to try to do a setup something like this guy reccomends: An Introduction to High-Magnification Macro Photography - for that I'm sure just about any flash would work + velcro instead of duct-tape.

Anyways, long story short, are there generic/off-brand flashes at the same or there-abouts price that will out-perform a 430EX II re-furb or match the quality/come very close for a much cheaper price? thanks


----------



## Jettatore (Mar 22, 2012)

I posted this here instead of in Gear Talk by mistake. Sorry, hope mod can move it for me. Thanks.


----------

